# Adding to the collection



## Osiris

Started looking at cars again, fiance is not budging much on letting me modify her lil bday present:










So, i've picked it out, but i'm buying it after winter, buying a brand new car after winter, before winter just seems wrong, know how much salt is on the roads in winter time in WI??


----------



## Guest

That is an awesome car! Wish I had the Speed instead of the regular 6. What color do ya want?

I was drooling over those when I was shopping for my car...they are sweet.


----------



## Osiris

O yea, I'm thinking i'll just have it made, thinking go black cuz i plan to change out the rims for Chrome ones and a blue undercar streetglow kit.


----------



## Damon

Its a Mazda


----------



## girth vader

Mazda used to make great cars, when they were an import. Now since Mazda and Ford are practically the same company sharing most parts, owning a Mazda is just as crappy as owning a domestic. The + side is they aren't expensive to buy, but as soon as you run out of warrenty, your beat. Buy a VW instead, same price range, but none of the Domestic car failures


----------



## vinimack720

yea, most mazda's are just as bad as fords now. the only cars they make that are half way decent are the RX-7(old) and the RX-8


----------



## Guest

What's wrong with Fords?
My dad has a '95 F-150 pickup and he's never had a problem with it (bought in 95). It's in great condition and he still uses it regularly to this day. 
Something new with Fords that i haven't heard of that makes them crappy?


----------



## Shaggy

Marty, you have a picture of a Pontiac on the first pic, and then mazdas there after. What are you going to get here? 

Go with black. I have a black truck, and I love it


----------



## emc7

Black? You must live in the north. Black cars in atlanta are for frying eggs.


----------



## Osiris

Shaggy, that was my fiance's b-day gift lol. I been having going through havoc to try to work on it, think i should send her on vacation to her mom's then work on it while she's gone 

Yea black, we get cold here in the winter, besides black after a fresh new coat of wax you could shave ur face in the reflection!


----------



## mrmoby

Scuba Kid said:


> What's wrong with Fords?
> My dad has a '95 F-150 pickup and he's never had a problem with it (bought in 95). It's in great condition and he still uses it regularly to this day.
> Something new with Fords that i haven't heard of that makes them crappy?


There is nothing wrong with Fords. If Mazda coould build a decent truck, then they wouldn't be selling rebadged Fords as the have been doing for close to 20 years, long before ford ever bought them out.


----------



## Osiris

Let me tell you something each company has their faults, saturns with their oil consumptions, ford for their transmissions, pontiacs for their electrical problems, chevy has same electrical problems, etc. just can't win its how they stay in business things go wrong gotta order parts gotta get it fixed dont matter what vehicle it is.


----------



## Lydia

Black looks awesome when properly detailed, but if you aren't careful you will get tons of swirlies and cobwebbing in the paint. So many people have really nice black cars but so many swirlies they cover the whole hood when you look at it in the sunlight.

That's a really sweet car!


----------



## guppyart

Osiris said:


> Let me tell you something each company has their faults, saturns with their oil consumptions, ford for their transmissions, pontiacs for their electrical problems, chevy has same electrical problems, etc. just can't win its how they stay in business things go wrong gotta order parts gotta get it fixed dont matter what vehicle it is.


thats why you buy toyota, suzuki, saab, and all the great import cars


----------



## CaysE

ROFL, this thread is funny.


----------



## aaa

if mazda can make great car again like rx7, i would buy them. 

i don't know about the regular mazdas, but i know people said rotary engine is not realiable, if you take care of your car, that is not a bad engine. plus people put bad aftermarket turbo in there and never care about it and that's what mess up the car. true, rotary engine use a lot of oil, but it is not that hard just to add some oil to it.

toyota sucks now, unless they come up with something good, i would start away from toyota. where is mr2 and other cars go? at least they should make a RWD car like corolla gts in 80's. that is one good car.

too bad everyone just focus on family car and stuff and the real sport car is expensive. i don't care about toyota corolla xrs, just give me a rwd car(or 4 wheel drive), i will be happy(car, not more suvs or truck)


----------



## Damon

Speaking as someone who builds cars for a living...
90% of cars built will run fine for the duration provided you keep up with the matainence.
1% come off the line with problems that arent caught before shipped (leaky solenoid, crack in radiator hose, cracked oil pan etc...)
5% Have problems that cannot be forseen (part wearing early, faulty bolts etc...)
1% In shipping (Dings in body, cracks in lights)
2% Engineering flaws (parts not up to specs)

We check, and recheck, and recheck (30% of our workforce does nothing but check parts and functionality) but we are all human. We build approx 500 cars per 8 hrs. Without the checks we could increase that output to 850 per 8 hrs.

Again most cars do what they are supposed to. But its a no win situation for Car manufacturers. You always hear about the 500 cars that are flawed but what about the 49500 that were fine? 

Just rambling here......................
I guess what I'm saying is take care of your car and odds are great it will take care of you..................


----------



## aaa

please remove the ad above, this have nothing to do with discussion


----------



## Guest

How bout that spam....

Marty, I think the Speed 6 is awesome! I haven't heard too many bad things about Mazda....and neither has my dad who wouldn't have bought my Mazda 6 if he had. This thread is very interesting to me....


----------



## Osiris

I haven't either i've joined up on a few mazda6 forums, not really too many people having problems, but given the speed6 is a 2006 new model i believe....i was just looking at speed3 but yuck speed6 is better...


----------



## fish_doc

The request has been made by several mods to ban him already. He will be gone soon.


----------



## aaa

i actually see people doing autocross with mazda 6 and they are not doing bad. i actually is a fan of mazda too, but just not mazda 6... got to love those rotary rockets










they should make cars like rx-7.... that was a master piece by mazda.... too bad they don't have them for sale in US and a few years ago they replace them with rx-8.... they should at least make a 2 seater rx8 that has only 2 doors...


----------



## CaysE

The RX-7 niche has been bugging Mazda for a while now to come out with a new one. Miscellaneous concept drawings and photoshops popped up about an RX7 being developed 3 or 4 years ago but nothing since.


----------



## aaa

what i heard is they don't have enough money to develop the 2 seater version, that's why we have the 4 seater coupe rx8 instead of a FE and a 4 seater(i just guess since there is FB, FC and FD)


----------



## mrmoby

Damon said:


> Speaking as someone who builds cars for a living...
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you work for?


----------



## CaysE

Geez Girth, what on earth possessed you to quote that whole thing??


----------



## Osiris

He's canadian :lol:


----------



## craftyflalady

_Sorry girth, your post had to go too! Nothing personal! 

Kathy _


----------



## HybridS130

vinimack720 said:


> yea, most mazda's are just as bad as fords now. the only cars they make that are half way decent are the RX-7(old) and the RX-8



Im going to have to disagree with you on that one, rotary engines in general are a joke in the automotive community. Even a lot of the die hard rotards out there lose faith after awhile simply because they fail after a certain amount of road time and it doesn't seem that it matters how you drive it. 

I see piston and rotary engines like light bulbs. Piston engines are like an incandescent light, if you treat it good and don't beat the hell out of it all the time it can last a very long time. Rotary engines are like florescent bulbs on the other hand, doesn't matter if you treat it good or beat the hell out of it because once it's time of operation is up it's going out with a bang. 

"What do suicidal terrorists and rotary fans have in common? Eventually they'll both have to accept the fact that they're going to blow up sooner or later"

Mazda's new cars are great IMO, I've driven just about all of them and I have to say that the 2.3 mazda 3 is a perky little car and their build quality is definitely far better than fords. 

(someone else mentioned VWs) VWs are good cars too and the overall quality of these cars is amazing especially the interior but, don't think that by buying german you're avoiding failure, those cars fail too and sometimes more often than our own but, be warned that when they do fail the cost will be significantly more than a domestic vehicle.


----------



## HybridS130

The real reason mazda has a four seater four door sports coupe instead of a traditional sports car is because of ford. Mazda wanted to bring back the RX7 especially since the Z is back, S2000 is out, the EVO, The Subies, and now with talk of a new supra, skyline coming to america, and several other cars. Basically ford says this "look, you can't build something that is going to interfere with the sales of our mustang so you can't have a sports car" so what mazda does is go out and build exactly what we have today, the RX8. 

They were also using the RX8 as a test subject, they wanted to know that if they were to bring back the RX7, would it sell? As anyone can tell you the RX8 is not doing so well compared to other import sports cars. Particularly the 350Z and the EVO are taking over the market. 

Im sorry but, rotaries just have a piss poor reputation in the automotive world. They're capable of high horsepower, yes, they're more reliable in high stress race conditions, yes, they have what? 3 moving parts making them simpler, yes but, keep this in mind. When the japanese bought the rights to the rotary engine from german engineer felix wankel, it was not complete. He had not perfected the design nor did he fix the flaws. The biggest of all is of course the Apex seals. So for everyday street driving the engine just doesn't hold up so well. Ask any TRUE rotary enthusiast and see how many engines their car has had. I know several that have gone through eight rotaries in the life of the car and this one guy in particular is without a doubt one of the leading RX7 gurus in the US. 

Of course this goes without saying but, a NA rotary will last a whole lot longer than a boosted rotary but, still mazda has a lot of work to do before the engine should even touch a production car. A good friend of mine is a tech at mazda and a rotary specialist, he owns a FD and has had several FCs in the past but, even he says it's rediculous how many recalls are on the RX8. In fact just to shut it down properly you have to either let it idle down for five minutes or rev it to 5k rpm and promptly turn the car off just to keep the engine from flooding.


----------



## aaa

HybridS130 said:


> The real reason mazda has a four seater four door sports coupe instead of a traditional sports car is because of ford. Mazda wanted to bring back the RX7 especially since the Z is back, S2000 is out, the EVO, The Subies, and now with talk of a new supra, skyline coming to america, and several other cars. Basically ford says this "look, you can't build something that is going to interfere with the sales of our mustang so you can't have a sports car" so what mazda does is go out and build exactly what we have today, the RX8.
> 
> They were also using the RX8 as a test subject, they wanted to know that if they were to bring back the RX7, would it sell? As anyone can tell you the RX8 is not doing so well compared to other import sports cars. Particularly the 350Z and the EVO are taking over the market.
> 
> Im sorry but, rotaries just have a piss poor reputation in the automotive world. They're capable of high horsepower, yes, they're more reliable in high stress race conditions, yes, they have what? 3 moving parts making them simpler, yes but, keep this in mind. When the japanese bought the rights to the rotary engine from german engineer felix wankel, it was not complete. He had not perfected the design nor did he fix the flaws. The biggest of all is of course the Apex seals. So for everyday street driving the engine just doesn't hold up so well. Ask any TRUE rotary enthusiast and see how many engines their car has had. I know several that have gone through eight rotaries in the life of the car and this one guy in particular is without a doubt one of the leading RX7 gurus in the US.
> 
> Of course this goes without saying but, a NA rotary will last a whole lot longer than a boosted rotary but, still mazda has a lot of work to do before the engine should even touch a production car. A good friend of mine is a tech at mazda and a rotary specialist, he owns a FD and has had several FCs in the past but, even he says it's rediculous how many recalls are on the RX8. In fact just to shut it down properly you have to either let it idle down for five minutes or rev it to 5k rpm and promptly turn the car off just to keep the engine from flooding.


i never heard this version before... rx-7 and mustang is totally different thing... rx-7 is a lightweight sport car and mustang is a muscle car... it is different so ford shouldn't do it if it is true. the rotary is not that reliable because only mazda alone develope it. there are others make rotary but mazda is the only one that stick with it all along. there is a lot of issue with rotary engine does not solve but you have to keep in mind that piston engine make more often so people have more experience with it then rotary. just think about how many rotary car out there vs the piston car out there and you will see what i mean. i have to disagree about the part about no matter what you do the engine is going to blow. yes, it is not that realiable, but if you put a bad aftermarket turbo and don't care about it, that engine is going down faster than it should be. rotary engine is not that realiable and this is a fact, but what i mean by good car is the handling ability.

plus don't forget that honda is going to have a new nsx coming out... v-10 again... so i don't think mazda will be be left without a real sport car(rotary or not) except ford start to mess with it again... the rx-7 is not a bad car performance wise. i like rx-7 because of their handling. there is a lot of catch up work to do with rotary engine, but hey, if you stop making them, it is not going to getting better. that's exactly the reason why rotary is left behind so many years, no body care about it except mazda.


----------



## HybridS130

Doesn't matter how you classify the mustang and RX8, the fact of the matter is that ford said no to mazda putting another RX7 in production. So until Mazda gets out of bed with Ford you won't see any TRUE sports cars coming from them.


----------



## aaa

HybridS130 said:


> Doesn't matter how you classify the mustang and RX8, the fact of the matter is that ford said no to mazda putting another RX7 in production. So until Mazda gets out of bed with Ford you won't see any TRUE sports cars coming from them.


that's pretty much what i said... notice i said if ford don't mess with mazda... but anyway, i am surprise that people talk about mazda and didn't mention mx-5 yet. the mx-5 survive i think because ford want it to fight with GM's car like saturn sky(or whatever names they badge)


----------



## HybridS130

Yeah, ford doesn't have a rwd compact car to compete so Im sure the need the miata but, honestly I think mazda would say "FU" to ford if they were told to cut it from the line. It may be considered a gay car but, bone STOCK any miata will destory cars with twice the hp in autox.


----------



## aaa

yeah, mx5 is a amazing little car. i would go destroy ford if they plan to destroy miata... those thing just amazing. the corning speed of them is really great. myself drive a corolla(yes, automatic and fwd.... parents car though. fwd is not that bad.. but i just don't like it because it is no fun to drive) and i know a guy have one and he just showing the handling ability of a stock miata and i try to see the different between our car. i just go in the turn with half the speed and i already got understeer while the miata make autocross look easy. that's why i like autocross. hp doesn't matter much. all it matter is the driver, and the car's handling ability.


----------



## assortedgsm

ASSORTED WIRELESSGSM INCORPORATED
NO 12 ISOLO ROAD MUSHIN
LAGOS- NIGERIA.
CALL CALL +2348080448210 
+234038008019 

MR AMBROSE BEN: 


(reply to [email protected])
[email protected]

DEAR CUSTOMER,
HOW ARE YOU?
WE ARE MOBILE PHONES WHOLESALERS,WE DEALS ON ALL
BRANDS AND MODELS OF MOBILE PHONES SUCH AS NOKIA,
MOTOROLA, SAMSUNG,IPIODS AND MANY MORE AT VERY CHEAP
PRICES,WE HAVE MOBILE PHONES ACCESSORIES

PAYMENT METHOD: PAYMENT:WESTERN UNION, BANK TO BANK 
T/T,NO FREE SAMPLE,MINIMUM ORDER IS 10 UNITS AND TWO
FREE PHONES WITH SHIPMENT:

W/XBOX 360 HARD DRIVE, 
XBOX 360 WIRELESS CONTROLLER,
XBOX 360 FACEPLATE, 
XBOX 360 HEADSET,
XBOX 360 COMPONENT HD-AV CABLE,
XBOX LIVE SILVER MEMBERSHIP
(#XBOX360PLA)
$260 PER-UNIT

PDA'S
HP IPAQ POCKET PC H4150 ========= $190
ASUS MYPAL A716 ================= $175
HP IPAQ POCKET PC H4350 ========= $185
TOSHIBA POCKET PC E405 ========== $120
SONY CLIE PEG-TH55 ============== $155
TOSHIBA POCKET PC E800 ========== $220
PALMONE ZIRE 72================== $120
PALMONE TUNGSTEN E ============== $90
PALMONE TUNGSTEN C ============== $140
PALMONE ZIRE 31 ================= $65
PALM TREO 650=====================$200

BLACKBERRY GSM

1.
7280 HNDH BLACKBERRY 16MB COL GSM/GPRS VOICE DATA
COMPUTERHQ.COM: 3.7 / 5 ADD TO LIST
7280 HNDH BLACKBERRY 16MB COL GSM/GPRS VOICE DATA,
$US=200 $US




1. NEVERLOCK SIMFREE

2. NO FREE SAMPLE 

3. MINIMUM ORDER 5 BRANDED OR ASSORTED UNITS, AND YOU WILL ONLY PAY FOR SHIPPING.

4. SHIPMENT: 24/48 HOURS DROP SHIPMENT TO YOUR DOOR STEP 

5. SPECIFICATION: (ARAB/EUROPEANS/US SPECIFICATIONS)
GENERAL NETWORK GSM 900/GSM 1800/GSM 1900 PLATFORM - TRI BAND (GSM900 + 1800 + 1900 MHZ.

6. CONDITION: BRAND NEW WIRELESS STANDARD

7. WARRANTY 1 YEAR

8. COUNTRY OF ORIGIN: FINLAND

9.PAYMENT: WESTERN UNION/ T/T

10.ALL PRICES BELOW INCLUDS SHIPPING AND TAXES

MODELS: / PRICE:

(CIF)
NOKIA N91 --$US=200.50
NOKIA N93 --$US=280.50
NOKIA N90 --$US=170.50
NOKIA N70 --$US=160.50
NOKIA 6230I --$US=140.00
NOKIA 8800 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 6021 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 6030 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6680 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 6681 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 6822 --$US=140.99
NOKIA 7710 --$US=250.00
NOKIA 6170 --$US=160.00
NOKIA 6260 --$US=120.99
NOKIA 6630 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 9300 --$US=300.99
NOKIA 7260 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 7270 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 7280 --$US=160.00
NOKIA 6670 --$US=170.00
NOKIA N-GAGE QD --$US=300.00
NOKIA N-GAGE --$US=250 .00
NOKIA 7610 --$US=220.00
NOKIA 9500 --$US=200.00
NOKIA 5140 --$US=120.00
NOKIA 6610I --$US=140.00
NOKIA 7200 --$US=150.99
NOKIA 6230 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6820 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 7600 --$US=170.00
NOKIA 6600 --$US=140.00
NOKIA 6800 --$US=180.00
NOKIA 6220 --$US=120.00
NOKIA 6620 --$US=150.00
NOKIA 8910I --$US=200.00

MOTOROLA RAZOR V3 --$US=150.00
MOTOROLA MPX 300 --$US=180.50
MOTOROLA MPX 200 --$US=160.50

SAMSUNG P400 --$US=120.00
SAMSUNG S300 --$US=110.50
SAMSUNG S200 --$US=110.50
SAMSUNG D600 --$US=250.00
SAMSUNG D500 --$US=200.00
SAMSUNG E720 --$US=90.50
SAMSUNG E715 --$US=90.00

SONY ERICSSON P910I --$US=180.00
SONY ERICSSON K750I --$US=180.00
SONY ERICSSON W800I --$US=190.00


LAPTOPS

SONY VAIO A217S-- 100GB-- 512MB RAM-- XP HOME-------------$US=500
SONY VAIO B1VP-- 40GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP PRO--------------$US=430
SONY VAIO T370P/L-- 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP----------------$US=400
SONY VAIO A215Z 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP------------------$US=6450
SONY VAIO A397XP-- 80GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP----------------$US=700
SONY VAIO B100B08 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=450
SONY VAIO B100B08 60GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=600
SONY VAIO FS295VP 80GB HD-- 512MB RAM-- XP---------------$US=550



(reply to [email protected])
[email protected]

THANKS

MR AMBROSE BEN
SALES DIRECTOR


----------



## Osiris

o hell no this mo fo did not just post in my thread


----------



## Christine

Osiris said:


> pontiacs for their electrical problems,


Ugh, I experienced that one first hand... I had no idea they were known for that tho! I had a grand prix that all the dash stuff used to fritz out on me. One day it started pouring smoke inside the car. I drove it to the pontiac dealership who "found nothing wrong with it" LOL! Needless to say it was promptly traded in.


----------



## Osiris

yea they suck we just had to order a new radio system cuz the lcd began going out and before that just out of the blue it would reset. Been looking at BMW's and Lexux SUV's lately may have to change it up from this car!


----------



## vinimack720

Osiris said:


> yea they suck we just had to order a new radio system cuz the lcd began going out and before that just out of the blue it would reset. Been looking at BMW's and Lexux SUV's lately may have to change it up from this car!


go lexus, BMWs are nice cars but they cant compair to lexux's/toyotas quality. I might even go out on a limb and say that toyotas are the best quality cars you can buy...with nissan and honda close behind...


----------



## Laura Ann

vinimack720 said:


> go lexus, BMWs are nice cars but they cant compair to lexux's/toyotas quality. I might even go out on a limb and say that toyotas are the best quality cars you can buy...with nissan and honda close behind...


 Ummmm... are you nuts?

I have a 1994 BMW 740i.... for a car that is 12 years old... there aint nuttin wrong with it. I can't seem to think of any Honda's or Toyota's that have even lived that long... 

Some people just don't like German enginerring, I reckon...


----------



## Christine

I had a celica that was 14 yrs old and still running when I sold it. Mom had a corolla that was a little older than that and still running when she sold it.


----------



## Laura Ann

Maybe it's just the idiots around here... that is unheard of, a Honda or a Toyota lasting that long... around here at least.


----------



## aaa

Laura Ann said:


> Maybe it's just the idiots around here... that is unheard of, a Honda or a Toyota lasting that long... around here at least.


well, but it is true. one of the guy i know have a 1989 supra up and running and without any major repair until couple months ago. it is going a bit too far saying that bmw can never match toyota, but if you think of the price and quality, you can't beat those japanese car maker. i have a corolla that is 7 years old and without any major repair. for $12000, it is a very good deal. plus bmw doesn't always make good stuff. Z4 has the look but when you compare it with let's say honda s2k, Z4 will get beat easily..


----------



## joe kool

I had a '90 toyo PU untill recently and only thing I did to it was routine oil change brakes that sort of thing ... clutch lasted about 130K miles and the only thing I had to do out of ordinary things was clean the grounding plug on the starter. I think I paid a little over 6 grand *brand new* for the thing too way back when.


----------



## Damon

Not unheard of at all. Most cars will last if you take care of them. I drove a '89 Olds 98 regency in the year 1999
Also drove a '89 Cavalier in the year 2004
Drive a '91 Olds Cutlass now.
Stepdad has an '89 Honda accord driving to this day.


----------



## dolifisis

I plan on getting the new Mazda3 Speed in the spring. Right after profit sharing and raises  . You guys are right about Fords and transmissions. I bought a brand new Ford Mustang GT in '97 and had the transmission replaced at 30k. Still under warranty, thank goodness. She's still going strong at over 140k and have only had two minor problems with it since. Can't complain but I'm ready for something new!


----------



## vinimack720

Laura Ann said:


> Ummmm... are you nuts?
> 
> I have a 1994 BMW 740i.... for a car that is 12 years old... there aint nuttin wrong with it. I can't seem to think of any Honda's or Toyota's that have even lived that long...
> 
> Some people just don't like German enginerring, I reckon...


my dads 1992 camry v6 xle, 265,000 miles, no repairs at all, bought it with 100,000 miles for $5k. Saw a 92 acura (honda) integra the other day with 345,000 miles. My 91 integra has 190k, but it needs a new engine, i bought it for $500 at auction, the thing had been beat to hell (raced, run out of oil, lots of power shifting). But even though it had been beat to hell it lasted to 190k.

i see hondas/nissans/toyotas that are 10+ years old all the time. Have not seen very many bmw's tho. How many miles does your 740i have? the age of the car is not the only factor, or even the biggest factor, that tells the quality of the engineering


----------



## Laura Ann

Oh, a guess off the top of my head... since Rob has it at work today... 

I believe it has over 100k on it, can't be completely sure though, since it had to get the tranny fluid changed and all that junk this morning, and it isn't here. 

You wouldn't believe the prices for some of the stuff on the car though... just the burl wood on the inside(I am not completely sure if I got that right) was 1000+ brand new!! Thank God for E-Bay though...


----------



## vinimack720

Laura Ann said:


> Oh, a guess off the top of my head... since Rob has it at work today...
> 
> I believe it has over 100k on it, can't be completely sure though, since it had to get the tranny fluid changed and all that junk this morning, and it isn't here.
> 
> You wouldn't believe the prices for some of the stuff on the car though... just the burl wood on the inside(I am not completely sure if I got that right) was 1000+ brand new!! Thank God for E-Bay though...


yea, thats not just BMW, a lot of factories will charge you out the @ss on new stuff you buy from them. Ebay and junk yards are usually your best bet to find parts.


----------



## aaa

plus it really depend on where you get your stuff at. if you ask your dealership, it is going to be expensive. for example, the hudcaps cost $100 each at dealership (i am not even kidding) and for the same price, i could have get a better wheel for my car. of course i don't need a hudcap on my car.... it just ugly in my opinion. especially the shinny ones.


----------



## vinimack720

aaa said:


> plus it really depend on where you get your stuff at. if you ask your dealership, it is going to be expensive. for example, the *hudcaps *cost $100 each at dealership (i am not even kidding) and for the same price, i could have get a better wheel for my car. of course i don't need a *hudcap *on my car.... it just ugly in my opinion. especially the shinny ones.


um...i think you mean hubcap....:withstup: :lol: hahahah, just messnin with ya.


----------



## aaa

vinimack720 said:


> um...i think you mean hubcap....:withstup: :lol: hahahah, just messnin with ya.


yeah... i just notice that too.... i am terrible at those kind of stuff... i are stupid doesn't i...

mazdaspeed 3... the car is not bad, too bad it doesn't come with awd.


----------



## dolifisis

aaa said:


> mazdaspeed 3... the car is not bad, too bad it doesn't come with awd.


Yeah that would be nice especially if I had to take any unexpected trips home (to the north) during their snow season.


----------

